# doppia lettura



## Minerva (31 Dicembre 2013)

View attachment 7985donna nel bosco o viso d'uomo?
anatra o coniglio?View attachment 7984



View attachment 7986nuora o suocera...nel senso carina o vecchia befana?


----------

